# Ethernet connection and speaker reccs



## gte011h (Feb 19, 2010)

First I am looking at the Onkyo 806 for $550 or the Onkyo 807 for $700. The only difference I see is the 807 has a ethernet connection and the two models have different THX certifications. Also the 807 comes with an A1 Ipod docking station.

Other than internet radio what use is the Ethernet connection?


Also for speakers I am going to reuse my center channel speaker and sub. The room is small (12x11) I am thinking of 4 book shelf speakers. Any specific recommendations? I was looking at the Behringer 130's for $130/pr. Budget for front and rear speakers is around $350.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

The ethernet port is also for firmware upgrades.


----------



## Rolodex (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm new in this hobby and not too up with all the brands... but I am a musician and theres one thing that Beherringer means in the music industry and thats "cheap, unreliable, garbage" Not even worth the warranty it comes with. Their studio monitors I was given when starting my home studio were horendous, so I can't see them being good for Home theater.

I was turned onto Paradigms through this forum, and picked up a set of Atom Monitor v5's for $300 for the pair up here in Canada. I've seen them used online, and on discount shops in the states for around $200... a much MUCH better speaker for not too much more $$$$


----------



## gte011h (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for the HU on the SPeakers


----------

